# TS Indefatigable



## jim barnes

If you can spell it then you where probably there? dont seem to be many ex Inde boys here or am i wrong. Hood 126 1967(Thumb)


----------



## ddraigmor

Jim.

Raleigh Boy 50 1969.

Jonty


----------



## Pilot mac

Jim,
one of your old neighbours from just down the road, 68/71

regards
Dave


----------



## Larry Dev

Drake 61/62. It was not a bad year did not think it was too bad there, learned a lot which helped me greatly when at sea. How much one got out of it, was really what one wanted to put into it. It paid off for me.


----------



## jim barnes

cheers lads but where did all the others end up? good question!


----------



## ddraigmor

Jim,

A few wrapped it in after their first trip, a few stuck it out and made Master. A few more became drunks (still are) and wont change, taking anything and everything they can.

A lot did it and went ashore and miss it - but I believe that while it is good to look back, looking is all I want to do!

Jonty


----------



## jim barnes

ddraigmor said:


> Jim,
> 
> A few wrapped it in after their first trip, a few stuck it out and made Master. A few more became drunks (still are) and wont change, taking anything and everything they can.
> 
> A lot did it and went ashore and miss it - but I believe that while it is good to look back, looking is all I want to do!
> 
> Jonty


 thanks for your view ddraigmor, possibly a thin line of truth there but a bit harsh or is that through a personel experience? i like to think that the majority made it through and became probably better men because of their training.. i am no angel and have had my moments believe me, maybe shell shock or some thing but i came through it and like to think my ex Inde lads did better, maybe some did'nt but to them i wish them better luck in the future and for them who did better than myself i say good on yer. but one thing i could have done better but in reality i am happy with my lot and would'nt wish to change the bad times as they make the good times even better. HOOD 126


----------



## jim barnes

Pilot mac said:


> Jim,
> one of your old neighbours from just down the road, 68/71
> 
> regards
> Dave


 Whats that Dave? never was good figuing things out, bit thick at times, nothing changes. LOL


----------



## Pilot mac

Jim,
that other sea school just down the road from the Inde?

Dave


----------



## jim barnes

HMS CONWAY? or was it CONWAY? not that thick see!!


----------



## Pilot mac

yep,
thats the one!

Dave


----------



## Trevorw

Hood Division 117 - 1952/53


----------



## ddraigmor

jim barnes said:


> thanks for your view ddraigmor, possibly a thin line of truth there but a bit harsh or is that through a personel experience? i like to think that the majority made it through and became probably better men because of their training.. i am no angel and have had my moments believe me, maybe shell shock or some thing but i came through it and like to think my ex Inde lads did better, maybe some did'nt but to them i wish them better luck in the future and for them who did better than myself i say good on yer. but one thing i could have done better but in reality i am happy with my lot and would'nt wish to change the bad times as they make the good times even better. HOOD 126



Jim,

Yes - going back home and seeing two of them - who were Best Cadet in their time - now both alkies that try to tap you up for a tenner 'for old times sake'. Makes me cringe seeing them like that but, like you said, the majority of us came from there with the stuff that makes us who they are.

Jonty


----------



## jim barnes

Sad Jonty yes life would be better through rose tinted glasses. Holyhead could be a little too close for comfort perhaps but lets try and bury our heads in the sand now and again...regards Jim


----------



## ddraigmor

Jim,

I think the sad bit for me is that I looked up to these two guys. They were always top of the class, went deep sea with good companies, seemed to do well - and then I don't know what happened. If you were to see them you'd maybe ask yourself the same question.

Other guys I knew at the Indie did well - though some are dead. Just found out two I grew up with and moved away are now dead. 

One other - he was the best boxer the school ever had - is doing extremely well working with kids who have had a bad start in life - so it's not all bad!

Oh and one who was my best mate at the school got in ytouch out of the blue last year. He was deep sea for ages, then got married and came ashore, joined the TA and loved it - then was diagnosed diabetic. he is now working in Glasgow in a bakery and happy as a sand boy!


The burying heads bit is because they're stuck in yesterday and who can blame them? Then it was easy to get a ship, do a good trip and come home and have some fun - now what have they got when they can't even get a look in on the ferries? 

Cheers Jim!

Jonty


----------



## cxo6voh

My dad was at Inde 52/53 attached is his B.S.I.C. issued on leaving the Inde.
He was at sea until 1967 when he was killed in an accident onboard the SS Potosi off Ecuador, just two months before I was born. If anyone new him or has any photos/info about the Inde in the 50's It would be very much appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## The Captain

I had a shipmate my 1st trip to sea on the Laurelbank March '65, another apprentice by the name of Selwood who was at the "Inde" probably '63 to late '64 (not sure how long you lads spent on there). His nickname was "Leonard", I can't remember how he got it but it stuck for 15 months. We got on well together, partly because I was an ex training ship boy (Arethusa) so we had something in common. I have not heard anything about him since we left the ship in May/June 1966.

John


----------



## gbig1

*indie*

i was there 1974/75 gray 123 hood division


----------



## barrypriddis

Just in case any of you old boys are interested, the 25th anniversary of the School's Old Boys Association reunion will take place this year on 7 June. Lunch at the Careg Mon (used to be Careg Bran) followed by a tour of the school and then an evening bash at the Careg Mon. Further details can be found at www.indeoba.com
Don't yet know if I will attend. Events are still a bit raw - even after 12 years.


----------



## captkenn

I was there for a month in 1951 but I left and went to South Shields Marine School the next year. Leaving, cost my Dad about £15 a lot of money then ...


----------



## ddraigmor

That would have been the 'Breach of Indentures' fee then, Ken?

I know because I did the same in my second year - three months before 'do***entation' in Liverpol. MY dad almost killed me when Jack Snape turned up with a Police Officer and gave me the ultimatum: 'Come back or pay the breach fee'......

Despite the kindly parting words of Captain Jake - 'You'll never get to sea. lad. I'll make sure of it...' - I did 20 years!

Awful place. Hated every minute of it

Jonty


----------



## CHRIS LITTLEHALES

The Captain said:


> I had a shipmate my 1st trip to sea on the Laurelbank March '65, another apprentice by the name of Selwood who was at the "Inde" probably '63 to late '64 (not sure how long you lads spent on there). His nickname was "Leonard", I can't remember how he got it but it stuck for 15 months. We got on well together, partly because I was an ex training ship boy (Arethusa) so we had something in common. I have not heard anything about him since we left the ship in May/June 1966.
> 
> John


I WAS AT INDE WITH SELWOOD LEFT JUST BEFORE HIM 
HE WAS FROM BIRKENHEAD NEVER HERD OF HIM SINCE


----------



## phillip tickle

I was at the "Indi" from 1965/1966,left ther and joined the p&o Oronsay. Enjoyed it in Anglesey,now live in Canada driving trucks down to the states...best life out here,wish i was back at the old school now eh?


----------



## billoddy

Hi Barry

Richard (known as Bill now) ODDY - Rodney 105 (82-84). 25 years has flown by, I was 40 this year. If my memory serves me correct you were our house master.


I'm just about to join the Old Boys Association, set up the year I left I think, by Patrick. I intend to go to the 25 year reunion in June, It would be great to meet with you so I hope to do pop along.

Regards

Bill Oddy


----------



## Indie Boy

48/49. Fourth Division, loved it then and still do. Changed my whole outlook on life.


----------



## tom roberts

tom roberts drake no 26 1953 1954 went on to aberdovey then to shovelling coal on one of savages hard lesson learnt for being stupid but enjoyed the next 15 years


----------



## robson56

*hi old inde mates!*

Hi
Glad to find the old Inde is on the net now. Time served 1970 - 1972, you may know of my family who served 1968-75, Mick, Paul & Keith Robson.
With reading the posts, do agree with the old boys, wish there were still places like the Inde going cos I will never forget how hard it was there - and the time I got pushed off Nozzer's Rock!!
Can remember having to polish the floors just to win a bloody cake at the end of the week,funny how little things like that stick in your mind!
Would like to hear from anyone around that era who knew the Robsons.
Bye for now
Leading Hand Robson 139 Hood Division


----------



## paul chappell

I Am Trying To Locate Old Friends Trev Horn Derek Giles And Any One Else From My Year 1967/1969


----------



## sidsal

You chaps will know Terry Beggs then ? He and Capt Parry-Hughes published a book on the Menai Straits a few years ago- an English and a Welsh version. I am told Terry Beggs is a first rate photographer. The photos of the Straits are great.
Is he still around I wonder ?
Sid


----------



## deckboypeggy

*T.s. Indefatigable*

Hi to you all,i went to theBLUE FUNNEL sea school in birkenhead in april 1960.however i would like to know how all you young men then, got to know about the sea training school T.S. INDEFATGBLE as i lived in the midlands then and no one ever informed me about other sea schools,it was because i failed the entrance exam to the R.N. the recruiting officer put me on to THE M.N AND BF..no maths or english exams to enter. my question is did you have to sit exams to get a place and were you all midshipmen or engineering.


----------



## paul chappell

i found out by a friend who lived in my village didnt take a test to enter but went on to the RN took my n a m e t test just passed with a 6x6 to be a stoker joined HMS EAGLE doing N B C D


----------



## barrypriddis

Terry Beggs is alive and kicking and living in Menai Bridge. An absolute gentleman, and a man I hold in great regard. Had he not departed from the School in 1988, perhaps events would not have turned out as they did.
Regards


----------



## sidsal

Barry
Great to hear terry Beggs is alive and well.
Capt Parry Hughes unfortunately died a few years ago.
Sid


----------



## Cutsplice

Hi Deckboypeggy.
I cant fully remember how I got to know about the Indie, I do recall having literature aboiut it, HMS Conway, TS Arethusa etc and I favoured the Indie for some reason.
Went to The Sailors Home in Liverpool to take the entrance exam with lots of others some failed the exam, those that did not were graded into A and B streams, for academic purposes. I did think I had joined something special until I realised that quite a number of lads in the school were in fact incapable of passing even the simplest exam. They mainly were there via Social Services from some Councils, some were without parents and during holiday periods they returned to Council care and then returned to the school. 
I can only assume there was an agreement between the school and some Local Authorities that a certain number of boys would be admitted, regardless of their educational abilities.
Generally the school produced deck boys, many did leave to take navigation apprenticships with some well known companies, such as Bibby Line and Harrison Line. These boys were generally blue eyed boys, if you were not one of them you were recommended to lesser known companies basically tramp companies, the liner companies were barred to you.

The boys going as deck boys if they were blue eyed boys they went to Blue Funnel, NZSC, P&O etc, the remainder went to the Shipping Federation. It was an ok school nothing too startling about it, you had a times stand up for yourself, there were small gangs such as Scousers, Cockneys and Geordies. There were ok boys some thought they were hard lads but wern,t really, just boys being boys.
The minimum period one spent there was 12 months, 15 and 18 months was quite common especially for the boys supported by Local Authorities. One received 6 months remission of sea time for the period one was at the Indie.


----------



## deckboypeggy

*T.s. Indefatigable*

Hi cutsplice ,thank you, you have answered my question.however what age did the boys go the the school?? i had no idea about a exam in liverpool and i would have been with the [ no chance lot] however i did work on a farm before i found my place in M.N I had my 16 birthday whilst at B.F school [discharge book issue aged16and 1 day] working on deck gave me a briilient grounding for later employment..


----------



## Cutsplice

Nor mally boys entered the Indie at 15 that was the school leaving age then, so they did 12 months there and went to sea at 16.
The lads that went there before the age of 15 were generally if not all ones that were sent there by their local authority. They then done 15 to 18 months there until they reached 16. I think there were a few that were sent there instead of Borestal, their legal guys argued that they were fine boys and that their ambition was to join the MN. So they were despatched there instead of approved school or whatever.
During my 12 months there there was a boy there from the age of 14, I think he was an orphan, he was on a 2 yr stint. I often think of him and how he fared in life after the Indie, he was treated very sympathically by staff members. Which made me think in later years, that some tragedy befell him and thats why he was treated more humanely than the rest, which was only correct, if my hunch is correct.


----------



## ferrypip

The figurehead from the "INDY" is in the Liverpool Maritime Museum. It was restored in Harrisons store (Blackstone St) by Harrisons Old Boys Messers Capt Traynor, Alf Eadie and a few more lads whose names i forget.Regards


----------



## jim barnes

paul chappell said:


> I Am Trying To Locate Old Friends Trev Horn Derek Giles And Any One Else From My Year 1967/1969


I must have been with you? 1967 Hood Div 126 Barnes left Dec 1967(A)


----------



## kawasaki

This is a wonderfull thread, thanks everyone.
I live a few hundred yards from Indifategable.

Knew a bit of History about the Place but your comments have been enlightening.

Knew/ know more about Conwy.

Would like to know more about the 'Clio' too

The 'Straits' seems to have something to answer for it seems.
A 'Mate' who was at Conwy reminds Me from time to time about rowing to Dinorwic for to fetch **** and the Papers daily!

I notice activity at Indi as I pass on the water occasionally.
I am given to think it is involved with 'Combined services' am I right?


----------



## paul chappell

*Could Be*



jim barnes said:


> I must have been with you? 1967 Hood Div 126 Barnes left Dec 1967(A)


HI JIM WAS JIM PERRY THE PO AT THE TIME. JOCK BONNER WAS PO OF DRAKE DIV.CRUKS WAS LT OF HOOD,BOND WAS LT OF DRAKE DIV. I MUST ADMIT YOUR NAME IS FAMILER TO ME. I HAVE FOND MEMORISE OF INDEFATIGABLE,HELPED ME ALOT AS TIME WENT BY


----------



## Cutsplice

The Indie now apparently is a M.O.D. setup serving combined services where they do courses in mountainering and water related courses. I think all the three services use it.
I have seen the figurehead displayed at the Liverpool Maritime Museum and was impressed with its refurbishment thanks to Harrisons L,pool. Harrisons had supported the Indie during its life, they took many lads a deck Apprentices. When one of the old boys they took were promoted ie from 2nd mate to mate, mate to master they used to send a telegram to the Indie informing the school. These telegrams were posted up with the persons name and when they were at the school etc.
Bibby Line were also very supportive the Late Sir Derek Bibby always attended the prize giving day each year, he donated all the prizes which were generally books that one would need to buy for ones apprenticeship.
That day was very popular with the boys as then we had tablecloths on the tables and the food was extremely good for the day.
Some boys used to escape and try for home, this normally just after lights out, they used to use the fire escape ropes from the dormitories. These ropes had figure of eight knots in them and were thrown from the window, unfortunately some lads put their feet through the lower windows and there was a sound of breaking glass and immediately caught,
Others were more sucessful and escaped from the grounds, by the time they walked to Menai Bridge, the police had time to station a policeman on the bridge and just wait for him to arrive and return him. Many times one would not know an escape attempt had been made until you seen a boy detailed to see the Captain at morning parade. Sometimes an attempted escapee was expelled, I think his record was considered to be less than desired or he attempted to escape once too often.
In general it was an ok place, one only got out of it what one was prepared to put into it, I can,t say it was enjoyable but after I left I did appreciate the value I got from it. One could learn and if the effort was put in the help was there, I loved the seamanship, navigation classes etc, I was pretty good with signals both morse and semaphore, could have passed the B.O.T. exams when I left. Strangely enough it was my weak point when I was sitting my exams for the B.O.T. some years later.


----------



## Terry calpin

My good friend in York was at the Indefatigable in 1947--1948, his name is Pat kissane, he did 12 years on deck in the Merchant Navy, does any one out there remember him. Terry Calpin


----------



## KeMac

kawasaki said:


> This is a wonderfull thread, thanks everyone.
> I live a few hundred yards from Indifategable.
> 
> Knew a bit of History about the Place but your comments have been enlightening.
> 
> Knew/ know more about Conwy.
> 
> Would like to know more about the 'Clio' too
> 
> The 'Straits' seems to have something to answer for it seems.
> A 'Mate' who was at Conwy reminds Me from time to time about rowing to Dinorwic for to fetch **** and the Papers daily!
> 
> I notice activity at Indi as I pass on the water occasionally.
> I am given to think it is involved with 'Combined services' am I right?




Hi there - I was at Conway from 68-70 and the Gig used to only go on a Sunday morning down to PD to get the papers. I did go one sunday but I can't remember how the crews were chosen. I remember my friend and I were
gated one holiday and we were the only cadets left when we were walking along down to the dock, some of the indefats had rowed up in a cutter and were releasing our boats from their moorings as a lark. outraged by this we ran down to the dock and went out in our motor launch to bring them back. Instead of being praised as heroes we were given 4 early heave outs for taking the launch out without permission. What a tip - I hated the place.


----------



## chrisk

*ex indi/ex prince of wales sea school dover chris kearsley*

hiya nozzers,just joined this site yesterday!found out from an old rig mate,was at indi from 1971 -1973 no 16 drake div,knew one or two of the robson clan i had a brother there aswell from 69-71 martin kearsley dont know what class or number tho,i believe i was one of the youngest ever at 14 and 3 months
did full two years then unbelievably went on to another sea school for bp (prince of wales at dover)for 3 months so i could become a mechanic i was voted the best kitted out uniform at dover because of the way our kit was pressed at the indi showed them how to press a uniform properly lol remember using soap for the creases!! then our no 1s fell apart after a while lol,wish i had kept the uniform ,alas it went out of the train window on the home journey as did many others thinking we would never need it again, hiya phill tickle hows canada treatin you?? went on to join bp as engine room boy ,did 12 years,oh will never forget yaffler one of the best people i will ever meet


----------



## jim barnes

chrisk said:


> hiya nozzers,just joined this site yesterday!found out from an old rig mate,was at indi from 1971 -1973 no 16 drake div,knew one or two of the robson clan i had a brother there aswell from 69-71 martin kearsley dont know what class or number tho,i believe i was one of the youngest ever at 14 and 3 months
> did full two years then unbelievably went on to another sea school for bp (prince of wales at dover)for 3 months so i could become a mechanic i was voted the best kitted out uniform at dover because of the way our kit was pressed at the indi showed them how to press a uniform properly lol remember using soap for the creases!! then our no 1s fell apart after a while lol,wish i had kept the uniform ,alas it went out of the train window on the home journey as did many others thinking we would never need it again, hiya phill tickle hows canada treatin you?? went on to join bp as engine room boy ,did 12 years,oh will never forget yaffler one of the best people i will ever meet


WELCOME aboard NOZZER! did my time at the Inde 1967 HOOD 126 hard times but respected us at sea, sad it all finished although some disagree for variouse reasons? anyway enjoy the site some good blokes on here, stick around you will find them.(Hippy) (Jester) 
Jim


----------



## jimtar17

*Indefatigable*

I was at the Indie 1954/55 . Hood division 117. Not too many fond memories of all the scrubbing . polishing , marching , spud peeling , and pulling those darned cutters on the Menai Straits. But the comradeship was good ,and it was the only way to go to get away to sea . and yes I do go back for the reunions.
Cheers from Jim


----------



## jon dann

*Jon Dann 126*

Hi ya Jim,
obviously dont rember you but we shared the same number. Hope all is good with you.
Regards


----------



## jimtar17

*Indie*



Trevorw said:


> Hood Division 117 - 1952/53


 Hood 117 1954/55
Cheers from Jim


----------



## jim barnes

jon dann said:


> Hi ya Jim,
> obviously dont rember you but we shared the same number. Hope all is good with you.
> Regards


pritty darn right there mate, couldnt have two in a bed now could we? I was there till end of Dec 67. question now who got who's old kit hand me downs?
still keeping my spirits up, old age acking bones and a bit of diabeties but cant complain, had a fair run, still manage to work some times but it's getting harder....come on Camalot i say...maybe just maybe(Thumb) [=P]


----------



## Stag

*T.S. Indefatigable*

Hello Jim,Yes I can spell it and was there Jan 1960 to May 1961.P.O. Rodney division,No 65> It was a tough place,and remember it all.I wonder if you can help?For years I have been trying to trace an old freind by the name of Doug Pennington ,he was at the school at the same time and he came from Newton Le Willows.I did visit the archives in Liverpool ,Hoever they were less than helpful due to the data protection act.Doug left the school before me and his first ship was a Blue Star boat.Any one out there bump into him.Apart from the reunions have only met one guy ,there the same time in 61.He did not want to talk about the place and stated he could not remember anything.Hell it must have been bad!!Hope your lucky with the lottery Jim you just never know.Best regards Stag


----------



## jim barnes

*searching*

cheers Stag, 
yes hard to find old mates i know, there are other search engines try Friends reunited, or even face book they some times throw up the names you search for, worth a try?
regarding not talking about times in school well i love to remanise lol certainly took up some space in my memory cells, it was tough but still glad i went, my son even went there but it was soft by the time he got there, same as when i went compared to when you where there i guess, things could never have got worse only better. thank goodness, still waiting for camelot????
(==D) (Thumb)


----------



## D.J.miller

i was there 65/66 remember Dixie Dean and Dick Bond. Watch the clock hear the cuts from the captains office. Cold dip every other morning swimming in the straits with no cosy.Great times


----------



## tom roberts

Any ex Inde lads who might visit Liverpool on any wednesday go to the Albert dock and see the ensign flying on the Inde go aboard you will be welcomed with tea and tabnabs as I was on a recent visit.


----------



## Ex bluie

Stag said:


> Hello Jim,Yes I can spell it and was there Jan 1960 to May 1961.P.O. Rodney division,No 65> It was a tough place,and remember it all.I wonder if you can help?For years I have been trying to trace an old freind by the name of Doug Pennington ,he was at the school at the same time and he came from Newton Le Willows.I did visit the archives in Liverpool ,Hoever they were less than helpful due to the data protection act.Doug left the school before me and his first ship was a Blue Star boat.Any one out there bump into him.Apart from the reunions have only met one guy ,there the same time in 61.He did not want to talk about the place and stated he could not remember anything.Hell it must have been bad!!Hope your lucky with the lottery Jim you just never know.Best regards Stag


Hi Stag.
I was at the Indie 59-60, rodney div No69 and later 069 ran out of numbers!!
Remember old Napthine, Harry Mugridge Mr davis and Mr Scott (ex RAF ! go figure) Yes I remember Dougie Pennington, tall guy prominant probosis? havant seen any of the lads I was with,not in 14 years at sea. The Indie was hard, but I enjoyed it there, taught me a lot of things that helped me later in life. been past the boat at the albert dock a few times, never a soul aboard. do you remember the "burning bush", and the tall pine that demolished the chippy's shop after we chopped it down. Were you there for the BBC film unit, I was the rating on the aldis lamp next to th flag pole cant remember who had the semaphore flags. Hope you find dougie, have you tried the voting register?


----------



## MyWagga

D.J.miller said:


> i was there 65/66 remember Dixie Dean and Dick Bond. Watch the clock hear the cuts from the captains office. Cold dip every other morning swimming in the straits with no cosy.Great times


I was there 68-69. #37 Raleigh. Dixie was our house master.
Then there was Crux, Bond, Davies, Gauge, 'Yaffler', Snape and of course Capt Wade among others. Still got all my old reports lol.
I remember the cold dips in the nude.
I was in the band as a bugler and I did the full 18 months before joining my first ship as a deck hand, MV Canberra Star, bound for New Zealand.

It's all in my book if anyone is interested, see my first post "Hello Everyone".


----------



## jim barnes

MyWagga said:


> I was there 68-69. #37 Raleigh. Dixie was our house master.
> Then there was Crux, Bond, Davies, Gauge, 'Yaffler', Snape and of course Capt Wade among others. Still got all my old reports lol.
> I remember the cold dips in the nude.
> I was in the band as a bugler and I did the full 18 months before joining my first ship as a deck hand, MV Canberra Star, bound for New Zealand.
> 
> It's all in my book if anyone is interested, see my first post "Hello Everyone".


Just missed you I left December 1967 joined a Shell tanker Jan 5th 68 in Bremen deck boy(Applause)


----------



## tom roberts

I am trying to find out about a lad Dickenson who was at the sailors home same time as me when Mr Hobbs who did all the prep work to get you to sea,Dickenson was put on an Eagle oil tanker and I believe he was killed when her boilers blew up in the ,as I have stated before I was put on a coaster by Mr Hobbs to teach me a lesson, I might have been put on the tanker and who knows would I have been in the same posistion as him.Allso I wonder where Tim Lewis from Rickmansworth is I met up with him in Bombay he was on The Barrington Court he was peggy as was I on a B.P. tanker.I cannot remember the name of the Eagle oil tanker can anyone help?.


----------



## Nova Scotian

*Peter Hutchins*

Does anyone remember Peter Hutchins who was on the TS Indefatigable? He is in his early eighties and lives quite close to me. He would have left the Indy during WW2 as he remembers the air raids during his time there. Peter spent many years at sea and was Master on DND vessels operating out of Halifax, NS.


----------



## jim barnes

Nova Scotian
In your search you could try the Indefatigable OBA at www.ts-indefatigable-oba.org/ some one there could possibly point you in the right direction (Scribe)


----------



## John Lyne

I was at the 'Inde.' from mid 1951 to 1952 ( John Lyne Rodney No.62 )
Hard.Hungry times but the training made life at sea a doddle!
Swallowed the anchor after getting the masters ticket and married just in time to start a new career in electronics.


----------



## Nova Scotian

jim barnes said:


> Nova Scotian
> In your search you could try the Indefatigable OBA at www.ts-indefatigable-oba.org/ some one there could possibly point you in the right direction (Scribe)


Thanks for the site Jim.


----------



## Frank Lawlor

I was there from January 65 to April 66. Rodney Division. #75. Loved it there. A safe port during a very stormy part of my life. Would do it all over again.


----------



## MyWagga

*Some did, some didn't.*

Hi Frank, I see you "loved" it at the Indefatigable. It's nice to see someone who did. Many that have posted on various forums on the Indefatigabe have often had quite the opposite view. 

Personally, I had mixed feelings on the place. It was without doubt a harsh place but time has a way of healing. I now look back with a certain nostalgia. It's funny but I wish I could re-live those years and I have no doubt that others feel the same. I wouldn't have missed it for the world and am now glad I had the experience. My Dad was right.


----------



## Frank Lawlor

MyWagga said:


> Hi Frank, I see you "loved" it at the Indefatigable. It's nice to see someone who did. Many that have posted on various forums on the Indefatigabe have often had quite the opposite view.
> 
> Personally, I had mixed feelings on the place. It was without doubt a harsh place but time has a way of healing. I now look back with a certain nostalgia. It's funny but I wish I could re-live those years and I have no doubt that others feel the same. I wouldn't have missed it for the world and am now glad I had the experience. My Dad was right.


I too have noticed that many disliked their time aboard, some to the extent that they have blocked most of it from their memories. It was harsh in many ways, but My God, what a place it was for turning boys into men. Yes, I would do it all over again. Roll on the next reunion so that I can stroll around the school again.


----------



## Frank Lawlor

D.J.miller said:


> i was there 65/66 remember Dixie Dean and Dick Bond. Watch the clock hear the cuts from the captains office. Cold dip every other morning swimming in the straits with no cosy.Great times


D.J. Think I can recall you. You may have been in Dorm 17. Elwyn Hughes was L/B in there. Not sure if you went into the R.N.


----------



## Frank Lawlor

D.J.miller said:


> i was there 65/66 remember Dixie Dean and Dick Bond. Watch the clock hear the cuts from the captains office. Cold dip every other morning swimming in the straits with no cosy.Great times


Dusty, have not heard from you in a long time. I did email you a couple of times, but you did not reply. Have you been getting the emails circulating from the crowd of 65/66ers who were there with us. I put your email address on the list, but perhaps I got it wrong.


----------



## Friendyboy2

*T S Indefatigable*

Hi Jim I joined the Indie in January 68 just missed you. I was 134 Hood Division and our PO at the time was Doug Riach you must remember him and Bernie Fowler also a PO I cant remember what division he was in but as a nozzer definitely a man not to mess with. Did you know Mr Bond the live in housemaster a scouser who could at will give you a dogs life and often did. the Hood divisional officers were Dave Crux and Ken Williams, Ken was the PE and geography teacher I cant remember what Dave Crux did but he was a really nice guy. I remember old jonesy who hated any kind of whistling and god help you if he caught you and Curtis (Yaffler). The senior officer was PE Davies who taught communications.
Steve Friend


----------



## jim barnes

Friendy boy
Thanks for the message yes those names rejuvenated the brain cells a bit, remember Riach nice kid, met him once while at sea on different ships, Shell tankers came aboard to see me. I could be mistaken but I think he ended up in Dover working in Dover Ferries offices in higher management forget exactly what. Gabby Guage was the geography bloke, Crux was a nice bloke not sure what he actually did, lol. Bond what a so and so would have loved to meet him in a dark alley after I left. He would be imprisoned these days the way he behaved. Well no doubting it could be tough at times but it gave us a start.
Most lads proud to have been a part of it. Went down hill when it was eventually turned into a proper school lol.
Are you a member of the Indefatigable Old Boys !
They have a re union every year in the old school.
Great to hear from you, Keep well. Jim


----------



## R58484956

*Jim * Long time no see.


----------



## Cutsplice

Well Jim, it's a long time since I seen a post of yours, was thinking of putting in a post to enquire of your whereabouts, good to see you back.


----------



## howarde

Cutsplice said:


> Well Jim, it's a long time since I seen a post of yours, was thinking of putting in a post to enquire of your whereabouts, good to see you back.


Hello Cutsplice, sent you an email recently, don`t know if you got it. I was 19 Drake Division - 61/62. Is that when you were there?


----------



## Frank Lawlor

Less than 4 weeks before we head for the UK to attend the 150th Anniversary celebrations of the Inde. Looking forward to meeting up with some 64/65/66ers who I overlapped with.


----------



## Coastie

Blimey Frank! You've not long been back home. Must be nice to have money! LOL.(Jester)


----------



## Frank Lawlor

Only got as far as Dublin last week. LOL. I have an understanding wife, and a tolerant bank manager.


----------



## Coastie

You must have!! (Jester)(Jester)(Thumb)


----------



## jim barnes

look forward to meeting you Frank, You left as I started. Might have stepped into your boots. Litterly lol


----------



## Frank Lawlor

Anyone that you know going to the reunion Coastie?


----------



## Frank Lawlor

jim barnes said:


> look forward to meeting you Frank, You left as I started. Might have stepped into your boots. Litterly lol


Maybe you did Jim. I was in Rodney, #75. Was in Dorm 16, Elder Dempster Dorm.


----------



## Coastie

Frank Lawlor said:


> Anyone that you know going to the reunion Coastie?


Not sure Frank, maybe one of our Watch Managers might be.


----------



## Frank Lawlor

Coastie said:


> Not sure Frank, maybe one of our Watch Managers might be.


Coastie, do you know Derek Roberts from Holyhead. AKA Noddy. Heard he was working for the coastguards.


----------



## patnalordjim

The Captain said:


> I had a shipmate my 1st trip to sea on the Laurelbank March '65, another apprentice by the name of Selwood who was at the "Inde" probably '63 to late '64 (not sure how long you lads spent on there). His nickname was "Leonard", I can't remember how he got it but it stuck for 15 months. We got on well together, partly because I was an ex training ship boy (Arethusa) so we had something in common. I have not heard anything about him since we left the ship in May/June 1966.
> 
> John


I remember selwood at the indie 64, one of my buddies. There was another guy with us Nick Parsons he followed selwood to Bank line and got deeped six" falling down a hold! I went on with Jardines and stayed out east. Sorry for the late message ...Tudor Palmer


----------



## marganne

Hello

Our brother William Meddings was at the Indefatigable from - I would think - 1966 - 1968 ish. I wonder if anyone remembers him? 

He was on several Bankline ships and died in May 1969, just a week before his 19th birthday due to a fall down the hold at Mozambique., and his ashes were flown home to North Wales.

I remember the Indefatigable sent one or more boys to attend the ceremony of my father scattering his ashes at sea - and after all these years it still breaks my heart to hear a lone bugler playing the Last Post.

Please, if anyone does remember him, my sister and I would be so thankful to hear from you.

Thanks very much
Marganne


----------



## John Lyne

I was on the Inde from April 1951 t0 52......anyone out there still alive?
Rodney Division no. 62 John Lyne


----------



## patnalordjim

John Lyne said:


> I was on the Inde from April 1951 t0 52......anyone out there still alive?
> Rodney Division no. 62 John Lyne


Hello john...are you still there....
I was around from early mid 63 to late 64.....#65 Palm Line...
I thought the Indie was great because I had spent the previous 7 years in Reedham, a government boarding school in Purley, Surrey.....
I see you were way ahead of me there....my grandparents lived near Portdinowic, that was a plus too.....
Keep in touch....
Tudor Palmer, Singapore


----------

